# sony walkman fast forward issue



## ChronicRain (Aug 29, 2009)

hey guys, i have a sony nwz-s716f walkman mp3 player, i wandering if its possible to increase the rate at which it fast-forward through tracks. sometimes when i try to listen to audio lectures, it takes forever to get to the middle of a long track, thanks.


----------

